# Sedona Pines Resort



## VegasBella (Jul 19, 2015)

We're considering going to Sedona Pines Resort for Veteran's Day week. It will be me, my husband, and our son (age 5). I have a few questions if anyone has been there.

- Is there reliable wifi? My husband does work that requires a good internet connection. If not at the resort, maybe a nearby Starbucks?

- I understand there's a playground and mini golf course but are there lots of kids or only a few? My son is rather social and if we can't play at the resort then I'll need to find a nearby area where he can play with other kids his age.

- November is probably a little chilly (I read 36-65 degrees F) but we're going to be fine, right?


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 19, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> We're considering going to Sedona Pines Resort for Veteran's Day week. It will be me, my husband, and our son (age 5). I have a few questions if anyone has been there.
> 
> - Is there reliable wifi? My husband does work that requires a good internet connection. If not at the resort, maybe a nearby Starbucks?
> 
> ...



Sedona is at 4400 feet above see level.  It can range between mild and bonechilling cold there in November.


----------



## Harry (Jul 20, 2015)

We were there a year ago in the summer. I believe they have Wifi but recommend you call the resort to make sure. We saw quite a few kids there, Most were around the pool as it was fairly hot that week.  We did see a bunch playing miniature golf in the mornings. 
The pool is heated but early November can be cool.  We were at the Simmit last November and people were using the pool so it can be warm. It was too cool for us.

Harry


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 20, 2015)

Harry said:


> We were there a year ago in the summer. I believe they have Wifi but recommend you call the resort to make sure. We saw quite a few kids there, Most were around the pool as it was fairly hot that week.  We did see a bunch playing miniature golf in the mornings.
> The pool is heated but early November can be cool.  We were at the Simmit last November and people were using the pool so it can be warm. It was too cool for us.
> 
> Harry



Thanks!

Yes, they claim they have wifi but some reviews say it's spotty. I think we will rely on a nearby Starbucks. 

Great to know about the kids!


----------



## suzanne (Jul 21, 2015)

We had friends who stayed there during our week at another resort 2 years ago. They had a one bedroom unit and it was very small. If your going to stay there I would suggest you get a 2 bedroom unit if you can. I can't help with the weather as we were in Sedona in May. They didn't say anything about the WIFI connection. 

It's a very beautiful area. We did the Pink Jeep Tour which was a lot of fun. The highlight of the trip for us was the Verde Canyon Railroad trip.

Suzanne


----------



## ottawasquaw (Jul 23, 2015)

Agreed, weather will be totally random. I was there once for a long Veteran's Day weekend and enjoy warm temps, shorts, hiking and sunshine. 
Yes, these are park models which is a type of RV, so people are often surprised at their size. They offer lots of light through the many windows, and great breezes if you leave them open. No shared walls. You will have your own little cottage and park in front. 
I was there this past winter with 2 other adults and we were comfortable. If I had teens or another couple, I'd get the 2-bedroom unit. I don't think a 5-yo would be comfortable sleeping across the patio in a separate unit, which is what it is.
My boys were happy sleeping on the sleeper sofa. There will likely be fewer children when it's not summer. Still, it's possible you will run into a few. 
The resort does not charge a fee for wifi. I do believe it is spotty. Also, if you have Verizon, your phone should work better than ATT. This resort is half way to Cottonwood. It's outside of town. It's on the highway but not much surrounds it. You are right though. Lots of wifi places in town. About 5 years ago, I found myself running over to the fitness center for a good connection - met a nice couple there each day doing the same! Hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 3, 2015)

We own two weeks at Sedona Pines (which I use for my RCI points).  I've only stayed there once when we traded in and bought our first week.  However I did drive through on my trip to Sedona in June.

The main thing to understand is that the units are modular and relatively small - about 400 sq ft.  However, they pack a lot into that space and it's well equiped.  Since you can typically be outside a lot on the deck you don't feel as cramped.

While the units officially sleep 4 (2 in bedroom and 2 in living room) it would be pretty cozy with 4 adults.  However, two parents and a five year old should be fine.

I don't think the two bedroom would be a good choice for you.  The second bedroom is across the deck in another modular.  It's quite clever given their restrictions but I can't imagine you would want to be separated from your son.

The second bedroom is half of one of the modular units so is quite roomy and has it's own bathroom.

Again, the units are well done but small.  The grounds have been done nicely and the staff is great.  It's sort of on the edge of town but there is still plenty of red rock to enjoy right there.  And it wouldn't make sense to do Sedona without a car so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 31, 2015)

Updating...
So we booked it and we're going in two weeks. 

Current weather forecast says it should be sunny the entire time and low 60s. It looks like we get to avoid rain, wind, snow, and bone chilling cold 

Our plans are to do yoga, go hiking, ride bikes, do some art, mini golf on site, go out to eat, watch some movies, play some games, do a little shopping and sight seeing. OK, let's get real. MY plans are to do those things. Husband just wants to work and "relax" which does NOT include yoga and hiking and bicycling (although he enjoys riding an electric bike beside me while I'm on a regular bike, so maybe...) and husband will most likely NOT participate in any watercolor class or craft project, but our son will LOVE that stuff. 

Husband will get dropped off at a Starbucks daily so he can get some work done with a strong wifi. We're negotiating how many hours he gets each day for that. 

We are also working in a night at the Grand Canyon. Our son has never seen it and it's on the way, so we figured why not? We will stay one night right on the rim.

We may also do the Polar Express train ride since it's nearby.


----------



## travelplus (Nov 1, 2015)

My Parents and I will be staying at the Sedona Pines for 3 weeks this January. I love Arizona and never had the chance to explore Flagstaff.  In Flagstaff the best pizza place is Fratelli's located on  off Milton Ave. 119 West Phoenix Ave. located by the Amtrak Depot(across from the Mother Lode Brewery for good beers0.

Fratelli's is rated #1 for many years by locals.  The Route 66 Pizza is their signature. I have read  a lot about them.

Also if you have a chance go to Joe's Farm Grill in Gilbert (It was featured on the Food TV Diners show). I hope to go there at least once.

Telepaque is a nice area to buy Southwestern goods. The last time I was in Sedona was on Christmas Day 2001. We were staying in Scottsdale at the Four Seasons where the temperature was 80 and then in Sedona it was snowing.

Scottsdale is a nice town to explore and its about  1.5 hours. Jerome is also another great area as is Sedona. The art galleries of Sedona are nice and look for Art Gallery openings.

If you have a chance go up to the Grand Canyon and take the Grand Canyon Railroad.

The temperature is about 60ish but do plan for cool evenings.  

Enjoy your time and please let me know how you like the cottage. We got the 2 bedroom cottage.

To get to Sedona from PHX  Sky Harbor.Take 10 East to 17 North and then the 180(iI think that what it is) to 89 A North.  The Rental Car Facility is located off Van Bruen St. 89A goes into Flagstaff towards Page.(You can also take 17 North. Milton is the main street in Flagstaff.

Prescott is also a nice side trip and there are some nice hiking trails around the area.

Enjoy your time!!!


----------



## travelplus (Nov 1, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> Updating...
> So we booked it and we're going in two weeks.
> 
> Current weather forecast says it should be sunny the entire time and low 60s. It looks like we get to avoid rain, wind, snow, and bone chilling cold
> ...



BTW Where is the closest Starbucks to the Resort?  Also you may want to try a local Sedona Coffee Shop(like a Coffee Roasting) which would more than likely also have Free Wifi). Although Google Wifi is really wickedly fast!!!


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 1, 2015)

travelplus said:


> BTW Where is the closest Starbucks to the Resort?  Also you may want to try a local Sedona Coffee Shop(like a Coffee Roasting) which would more than likely also have Free Wifi). Although Google Wifi is really wickedly fast!!!



There are two Starbucks in Sedona, the western one is closer to the resort. 
The other local coffee places are near that Starbucks so if he prefers one of those they will be easy to find.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 2, 2015)

In case you did not get the message-Sedona Pines is located several miles outside Sedona (mostly uphill) and there's nothing in the area except the resort-which is pretty nice-modular units. Cottonwood is a few more miles in the opposite direction (Walmart).  There won't be any "dropping off at Starbucks" since they are several miles away - in fact, I think the McDonald's is closer-they have good wi-fi and senior coffee! I predict it will get CHILLY in the evenings-possibly in the 40s.


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 2, 2015)

nightnurse613 said:


> In case you did not get the message-Sedona Pines is located several miles outside Sedona (mostly uphill) and there's nothing in the area except the resort-which is pretty nice-modular units. Cottonwood is a few more miles in the opposite direction (Walmart).  There won't be any "dropping off at Starbucks" since they are several miles away - in fact, I think the McDonald's is closer-they have good wi-fi and senior coffee! I predict it will get CHILLY in the evenings-possibly in the 40s.



Lol

There WILL be dropping off at Starbucks. I'm very good with Google and maps so yes, I understand the resort is 4.4 miles from central Sedona/Starbucks. Given that it's 4.4 miles (a 7 minute drive according to Google maps) I will be dropping my husband off there while my son and I go do fun things like ride bikes, hike, visit museums, etc. And then picking him up and returning to the resort. The issue isn't even really so much the 4.4 miles. It's that the road between the resort and town doesn't have a nice path or sidewalk for safe walking.

Given that we'll be using our car for much of our trip and not walking around nearby the resort, I really don't understand why you would say "there will be no dropping off at Starbucks." The simplest solution IS in fact to drive my husband to Starbucks so he can work a few hours each day and then pick him up so we can spend the rest of the day all together. "Dropping off" is exactly the right solution. If the resort were closer to Starbucks or other wifi outlets then the solution would be to leave him at the resort so he could walk himself to a better wifi situation. 

Of course all of this forethought is only because reviews have said the resort wifi is spotty. So if it turns out that the resort wifi is good then my husband will just stay there to do his work while kiddo and I explore the cliff dwellings, etc. nearby.

Also, we are not seniors, so no senior coffee available. And we don't go to McDonald's ever. We're certainly not going to start while on vacation. And for the record, the McDonald's nearest the resort is also 4.4 miles away, right next to the Starbucks.


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 2, 2015)

Enjoy that perfect weather!


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 9, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Enjoy that perfect weather!


Thanks! We're here now and the weather is very nice!

The wifi in our unit is great. So there's no need to go to Starbucks (except for coffee!). There's no mobile phone reception though. But wifi is enough for us.

I used the fitness center. The equipment is slim: treadmill, bike, and something like a bowflex. There are also three pairs of light weights and two floor mats. It's not great but adequate. What's nice is that there is cool water and cups in there as well as towels. 

We like the little cabin. My husband says he's really fond of it, actually. At his core he's a minimalist so that makes sense. It's a small unit but it's big enough for us. He says this is very relaxing for him - he's enjoying the vacation 

I saw some hot air balloons taking off this morning. That looks like fun!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 9, 2015)

You should go up to Airport Mesa for sunset. It's an 'event' for many locals. And if you (or DH) is into it, there are open biplane rides out over the red rock formations around Sedona. As a bonus, landing at Sedona is about as close to an aircraft carrier landing as is possible on land without an arresting cable. Thrilling!

More tame, would be the 'Pink Jeep' tours. Fun experience.

Jim


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 9, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> You should go up to Airport Mesa for sunset. It's an 'event' for many locals. And if you (or DH) is into it, there are open biplane rides out over the red rock formations around Sedona. As a bonus, landing at Sedona is about as close to an aircraft carrier landing as is possible on land without an arresting cable. Thrilling!
> 
> More tame, would be the 'Pink Jeep' tours. Fun experience.
> 
> Jim



+1 for Airport Mesa for Sunset


Richard


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 11, 2015)

We went to Red Rock State Park and Airport Mesa. Here are some pictures...

Pic taken from the Red Rock Loop Drive:





Inside Red Rock State Park, Cathedral Rock:





Bridge over Oak Creek inside Red Rock:





From Airport Mesa lookout at sunset:




and


----------



## Karen G (Nov 11, 2015)

Beautiful photos!


----------

